# Deleting Hiberfil & Pagefile



## makwy2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Howdy,

So I have a 60gb SSD with Windows 7 and Office on it (all specs are listed <--- under my username).  I have a 12gb pagefile and a 9gb hiberfil, is it possible to delete those or make it so that hiberfil at the very  least is no longer created?  I just want a little free space on there for future use.

Thoughts?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2011)

You would have to move your Page File to a different drive to get rid of that file, however you can make is smaller by adjusting the size in Windows.

To get rid of Hyberfile.sys you need to disable hibernation by doing the following:


Click Start, and then type cmd in the Start Search box.
In the search results list, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as Administrator.
When you are prompted by User Account Control, click Continue.
At the command prompt, type powercfg.exe /hibernate off, and then press ENTER.
Type exit and then press ENTER to close the Command Prompt window

Then you can delete the hyberfile.sys file.


----------



## makwy2 (Dec 2, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You would have to move your Page File to a different drive to get rid of that file, however you can make is smaller by adjusting the size in Windows.



My other "drive" is 4.5tb, can I just move the pagefile to that hdd?  I guess I don't really quite understand how that would effect my system.  Other question would be, where do I go to adjust its size and what is optimal?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Open System Properties.
Go to the Advanced Tab.
Click on the "Settings..." button under the Performance section.
Go to the Advanced Tab on the new Window.
There is a button to change the page file size and location.
When making changes, make sure to press the "Set" button for every drive you change before moving to the next drive or the changes won't apply.

As for the size, I'd recommend starting at 1024MB and limiting the size to 2048MB.  That should be more than enough with all the RAM you have, unless you are running some really really memory intense programs that often fill up the amount of RAM you have.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 3, 2011)

Control panel > System > Advanced System Settings (On left side of window) > Performance (Settings button) > Advanced (Tab) > Virtual Memory (Change Button)

You can move your pagefile to another drive from there


----------



## AsRock (Dec 3, 2011)

And why does he need a pagefile on another HDD ?.  Depending on what he uses the computer for he might not even need one..  Since i stopped playing Titan Quest i am yet to need one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> And why does he need a pagefile on another HDD ?.  Depending on what he uses the computer for he might not even need one..  Since i stopped playing Titan Quest i am yet to need one.



Even if you disable it, Windows will create one.  Certain things just need a page file, and it is better to just create one controlled by you then to disable it only to have Windows create one anyways and decide for you how big it should be and what drive it should be on.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Even if you disable it, Windows will create one.  Certain things just need a page file, and it is better to just create one controlled by you then to disable it only to have Windows create one anyways and decide for you how big it should be and what drive it should be on.




Windows may create one when you disable it but it don't take the space of any of my HDD's.  So really is windows making 2 pagefiles and only one of them you can disable ?.


I think i would notice a 8GB file on my computer regardless what Task Manager says.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Windows may create one when you disable it but it don't take the space of any of my HDD's.  So really is windows making 2 pagefiles and only one of them you can disable ?.
> 
> 
> I think i would notice a 8GB file on my computer regardless what Task Manager says.



Why said it would be 8GB?  Windows creates what it needs when you set it to no page file.  Which is why I'd rather just tell it to use a 1GB to 2GB page file on a secondary drive.  What does 1GB-2GB really matter, and what harm does having a Page File enabled do(especially since Windows will just make one if it needs to anyway)?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Why said it would be 8GB?  Windows creates what it needs when you set it to no page file.  Which is why I'd rather just tell it to use a 1GB to 2GB page file on a secondary drive.  What does 1GB-2GB really matter, and what harm does having a Page File enabled do(especially since Windows will just make one if it needs to anyway)?



Because that's what Task Manager says it is well says 7.7GB now..  Without it windows seems more snappy to me even game loading some times..

Now if i was heavy in art work or video editing sure then i would dump a automatic sized pagefile.

And to be honest when you disable the pagefile it seems to page to the memory and not to the SSD\HDD as it's never larger than ram installed. Look at ram used and were it says pagefile at least on mine there about both the same..  So regaurdless what people say i think it's ram stored not HDD\SSD stored.


Oops, i forgot i was running that crappy Super cache program which was making it so high but anyways i still like turning off the pagefile for already said reasons.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Because that's what Task Manager says it is well says 7.7GB now..  Without it windows seems more snappy to me even game loading some times..
> 
> Now if i was heavy in art work or video editing sure then i would dump a automatic sized pagefile.
> 
> ...



Page to memory?  Do you even understand how the page file works, and why it is called a page file?  You can't page to memory, paging by definition is taking something that is stored in memory and moving it to the HDD/SSD.   You can't page to memory.

And Windows is no faster without a page file, in fact with Win7 the page file is rarely used.  As I said, I put a 1GB-2GB one there just for the few programs that like to have a page file, and the rare instance I overrun the memory with VMs.  But for the most part the page file goes unused, because memory is never full, in fact most of the time Windows is filling memory with Super Fetch data, ignoring the page file.

I wouldn't recommend a large page file, but turning it off isn't wise, even if it is just for the few programs that require one.  And turning it off just forces Windows to create one for you anyway when it needs to, so I'd rather control it myself.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Page to memory?  Do you even understand how the page file works, and why it is called a page file?  You can't page to memory, paging by definition is taking something that is stored in memory and moving it to the HDD/SSD.   You can't page to memory.
> 
> And Windows is no faster without a page file, in fact with Win7 the page file is rarely used.  As I said, I put a 1GB-2GB one there just for the few programs that like to have a page file, and the rare instance I overrun the memory with VMs.  But for the most part the page file goes unused, because memory is never full, in fact most of the time Windows is filling memory with Super Fetch data, ignoring the page file.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a large page file, but turning it off isn't wise, even if it is just for the few programs that require one.  And turning it off just forces Windows to create one for you anyway when it needs to, so I'd rather control it myself.




Well i have always had it disabled since having 8+GB and still think today it makes the system more snappy by disabling it. And as long as your not doing some thing that uses your max ram there be no issue.

I tried many times enabling it just to come to the same result.  There is not much difference but i do notice it so i disable it.

I have to be honest though i have not tried a fixed pagefile for some time now as the last few times i had tried it i did get memory issue's.


----------



## Drone (Dec 3, 2011)

makwy2 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> So I have a 60gb SSD with Windows 7 and Office on it (all specs are listed <--- under my username).  I have a 12gb pagefile and a 9gb hiberfil, is it possible to delete those or make it so that hiberfil at the very  least is no longer created?



Pagefile size depends on RAM, just find optimal value and stick to that.



> I just want a little free space on there for future use.


If you use SSD and want more free space then *disable System Restore*. It is far more efficient than disabling hiberfil



newtekie1 said:


> Then you can delete the hyberfile.sys file.


After disabling hibernation hiberfil.sys gets deleted automatically.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Drone said:


> After disabling hibernation hiberfil.sys gets deleted automatically.



It is supposed to, yes, but not always.  So I always say that just so they check and delete it if it isn't automatically deleted.


----------

